# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  اضحكوا شوية

## حافظ النور

*http://youtu.be/15Wd3_-PbDQ
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*:fr7a:


الله يجازى محنك يا حافظ .. تلقى اسى المستشفى اتملت بيهم .. 
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههه ........... مع اني مازرت الرابط وما عارف الحاصل ............ مش دعوة للضحك برضو ؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هههههههه ........... مع اني مازرت الرابط وما عارف الحاصل ............ مش دعوة للضحك برضو ؟؟؟؟ 



نقرة على الرابط صعبة عليك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

نقرة على الرابط صعبة عليك



نقرنا وبصراحه يا حافظ أبى يشتغل
لكن برضو ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ههههههههههههههه     انا برضو ما شفت حاجة لكن حرم ما بحرجك وبضحك
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مجازفات  مجازفات  والله  ديل  مجانين  جدد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ههههههه أخخخخخخخ يا بطني ههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياحافظ بالجد رووووووووعة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ههههههههههههه

جميلة خالص
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*تسلم يا حافظ
*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلم ومشكور الاستاذ حافظ وهى دعوه لكسر الروتين قبل الضحك.
                        	*

----------

